# EXCITING NEW PRODUCT - Cyber Trash Mini Bin for Tesla Owners



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

*For more information, please go to:*
*https://evannex.com/collections/specialty-items/products/cyber-trash-bin-for-tesla-owners
USE CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5 off orders of $50 or more.*

The EVANNEX "Cybertrash" Container, specifically designed to hold your litter in one place, so you can keep your vehicle neat and clean. We designed Cybertrash using the same sharp edge and angle design language that Tesla has used for Cybertruck. Fits inside door storage space or in a cup holder. Check it out at the above link.








































*For any inquiries, please contact us at:*
*[email protected]*


----------

